# hot flashes and tt 2 yrs ago



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi,everyone it's been along time since I've posted.Just a little run down on latest craziness ,2 yrs post tt and was rough till found armour .So been a good yr of feeling somewhat normal then Bam! Started having hot flashes! .Mind you been 15 yrs since last period so was shocked.At first were mild now omg! Yesterday was like dipped in hot sauce then faint and went gray and very dizzy then headache .thought for sure got a bad batch of armour cause feels similer to when when levels way out a wack .Went to oven was ex. paxil but no relief .Just had labs and no results yet.Guess just like to know if anyone else had similar symptoms?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW - I feel for you.

Have you added or changed any supplements you might be taking?

Please post your labs - would love to see where you are.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Make sure you don't have the flu! 'Tis the season!

Did you take your temp?

Hugs,


----------

